# In Todays World Climate, What Countries Would You Avoid If You Could Travel



## hauntedtexan (Jun 24, 2017)

I would never want to travel to the middle east. Any and all middle east countries. I'd also avoid pretty much everywhere else, except Canada, they are harmless.....


----------



## Falcon (Jun 24, 2017)

It'd  be a helluva lot easier to list the countries I would like to visit !


----------



## hauntedtexan (Jun 24, 2017)

Falcon said:


> It'd  be a helluva lot easier to list the countries I would like to visit !


then do it!


----------



## Falcon (Jun 24, 2017)

Yes  SIR !


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 24, 2017)

I've never traveled out of the US except for driving to Canada for some times spent camping and fishing.  Like you Haunted, I would never go to the middle east.  We have some relatives in Finland and I'd consider visiting them someday, beautiful country there.  Not much desire to go to other countries, but if we had a change of heart, we could travel anywhere.  Since we prefer driving over flying, the USA and Canada suit us just fine.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 24, 2017)

hauntedtexan said:


> I would never want to travel to the middle east. Any and all middle east countries. I'd also avoid pretty much everywhere else, except Canada, they are harmless.....



Canada isn't that harmless.  I live there.  How about Mexico for you? Isn't that closer to home?


----------



## hauntedtexan (Jun 24, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> Canada isn't that harmless.  I live there.  How about Mexico for you? Isn't that closer to home?


Having been a corrections officer in a facility that held illegal immigrants, there's a price on our heads. Used to love going over to Mexico, tracing the footsteps of Waylon, willy and the boys.... no more...We had an ongoing joke as a kid in Niagara Falls, "Canada Unite, Terrorize Buffalo"...


----------

